# Anyone know if ultra shift will be in 10 speed campy ever again?



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I want to know this because ultra shift is amazing and gives campy a unique feature. I know I will pretty much never have money for 11 speed with ultra shift(chorus) or 11 speed at all for that matter. 

I know 2 years ago veloce had ultra shift(my friend has a road bike built with it.)

I am not planning a new bike build at all any time soon, just in a few years I might want a new road bike and I want campy on it and I know I will not have a ton of money to dump into a bike then.

thanks guy!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

eBay some ultrashift levers put them away. They're all over the place from people upgrading to 11.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

bigbill said:


> eBay some ultrashift levers put them away. They're all over the place from people upgrading to 11.


thats a great idea... I thought about that while typing this post up. Maybe I can get some at the bike swap in Chicago. I'll look around


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

There are many Centaur Ultra-Shift shifters and Ultra-Torque cranks on close-out on many online retailers... I have stocked up.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Same here, stock up while you can. I have enough to last the rest of my riding lifespan; I never plan to go to 11 speed and I have little faith that Campy will make good 10 speed shifters in the future. With Escape and PowerShift, UltraShift almost looks like a mistake. It is amazing to me that, after making ErgoPower for 12 years, they mess it up with Escape.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

how hard is it to over haul a left campy record shifter? it was when Record was top of the line... there is a bike in the back of the shop that we tried selling at the swap for 1000 bucks with it. next swap we are just going to sell the groupo. it is 10 speed record btw. I am tempted to get the shifters at least at the end of the season.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

The problem isn't the difficulty, the problem is parts. Campy has recently quit making a lot of parts that used make shifter repairs easy. They want to sell the entire inner assembly now, making the repair way too costly.

Check with your LBS to see what they can get for the specific model of shifter you have before you invest.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a job at my LBS, I have a lot of time to think... maybe in a few years my friend can sell me his old Veloce, he hardly road it. it have like 700 miles on the whole bike.(he rides a lot of single track). I'll get a good set of shifters this winter or something and stow them away some place, but on the other hand, who's to say that campy will keep making the 2 ten speed groupoes for much longer?....

I think I am other thinking all this.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

thebikingcello said:


> I want to know this


No one knows. Maybe they'll remove the crippled shifting for groups at or above Veloce and below Chorus like they did in 2009 junking Escape in favor of Ultrashift. Maybe they'll expand the breakage to include higher groups like they did with Escape which originated at the Xenon level in 2004 and found its way up to Centaur in below by 2007.



> I am not planning a new bike build at all any time soon, just in a few years I might want a new road bike and I want campy on it and I know I will not have a ton of money to dump into a bike then.


You can set aside a set of NOS 2010 Centaur Carbon Ultrashift levers now for about $200 (including cables) plus shipping so they'll be ready when you are (facing a rear 9 speed derailleur with worn out upper and lower pivots, the last of my first generation ergo lever spare parts, and cassette which is on its last chain I grabbed a set for the inevitable 10 speed upgrade).

Or you can buy a right lever replacement 10 speed Ultrashift mechanism for $90-$100 and mix it with a left lever from a Powershift set or 11 speed Ultrashift set when you build.

Or you can hope that right lever 10 speed Ultrashift mechanisms are still available as spares.

Or you can hope that E-bay prices aren't too out of hand for used 10 speed Ultrashift parts.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

thebikingcello said:


> how hard is it to over haul a left campy record shifter? it was when Record was top of the line... there is a bike in the back of the shop that we tried selling at the swap for 1000 bucks with it. next swap we are just going to sell the groupo. it is 10 speed record btw. I am tempted to get the shifters at least at the end of the season.


Easy.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

chas0039 said:


> The problem isn't the difficulty, the problem is parts. Campy has recently quit making a lot of parts that used make shifter repairs easy. They want to sell the entire inner assembly now, making the repair way too costly.
> 
> Check with your LBS to see what they can get for the specific model of shifter you have before you invest.


Although first generation parts and Ultrashift internals have been discontinued, you can still get the G-springs and left G-spring carrier common to first & second generation levers and all the other second generation internals that fail like the lever return springs and right G-spring carrier.

Usually it's just the G-springs which fail, followed by the spring carrier on every few rebuilds, and eventually the return springs (I got fifteen years out of my first right front lever return spring). I have no idea about the composite spring carrier or clock spring in second generation levers since I skipped over those.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

chas0039 said:


> Same here, stock up while you can. I have enough to last the rest of my riding lifespan; I never plan to go to 11 speed and I have little faith that Campy will make good 10 speed shifters in the future. With Escape and PowerShift, UltraShift almost looks like a mistake. It is amazing to me that, after making ErgoPower for 12 years, they mess it up with Escape.


I'm still using good old Daytona 10 sp Ergos. But, it's about time for a switch. Really, what's so bad about Power Shift? Neither Ultra nor Power Shift are rebuildable per se. You can't buy parts for them like Ergos. Campy only sells entire assemblies. When was the last time anyone actually shifted the entire cassette at once?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

cs1 said:


> I'm still using good old Daytona 10 sp Ergos. But, it's about time for a switch. Really, what's so bad about Power Shift?


It shifts only one cog smaller with each lever shove like Shimano, SRAM, and Campagnolo Escape which was loathed for that crippled functionality unlike the last 13 (Xenon) - 15 (Veloce/Centaur) years following the initial Campagnolo Ergopower response to Shimano STI.



> . Campy only sells entire assemblies. When was the last time anyone actually shifted the entire cassette at once?


With the wrong wind/fatigue/rest-day combination I shift 4-5 cogs at once a bunch of times each day 4-6 days a week.

With only 9 or 10 cogs, a tight cassette, and 50-34 crank set there is not a lot of overlap between rings (ex: 50-34 x 13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23 only has 50x21 and 34x14 when you eschew the fully cross-chained combinations that are noisy even without chain rub), it's in a pleasant cruising range, the next gear on the other ring is 4-5 cogs away, and the wrong terrain/wind/fatigue/rest-day combination makes big to small ring double shifts frequent.


----------

